
Startup Bought for Data? - ksdk
Can you come up with a startup acquisition that happened mainly because the acquirer wanted certain data?
======
html5web
Facebook acquired WhatsApp for user data, I believe.

~~~
ksdk
Cool, thanks for your answer.

